

Men can fight food urges better - liangzan
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/7837012.stm

======
tokenadult
"Dr Andy Calder, a scientist at the MRC Human Cognition Unit at Cambridge
University, said that given the relatively small number of people involved, it
was hard to be certain whether the difference between men and women was
genuine."

That's a severe problem with the reported study.

<http://norvig.com/experiment-design.html>

------
diN0bot
Correlation does not imply causation. Eg, brain scans could result from
genetic differences or environmental (cultural) differences. All this study
shows is that people who report cravings have different brain activity than
people who do not.

------
jonny_noog
I don't mean to be defending or attacking the validity of the study, and this
is of course completely anecdotal, but my own personal experience would lead
me to agree with the results.

